# Dish towel



## chrislehrer (Oct 9, 2008)

A present from my lovely family:


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Ha ha ha. That’s great. I just get “the look”. At least your family just says it!


----------



## fatcook (Apr 25, 2017)

That there is funny!


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Is it all cotton?


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

That's better than a bag of fresh bar towels . . . well almost. :lol:


----------

